# Waiting 14 month for Toshiba TV repair



## FrancoisD (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought in Canada in 2006 a Toshiba HDTV 72MX195 rear projector TV. It wnt out of order in July 2010. I gave it for repair and since then, Toshiba is unable to repair it but have no sign from them. Can someone give me a correct phone number to contact in Canada to discuss and find a final arrangement with them to end up this endless situation ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried this one - 1-800-268-3404?

It's from Toshiba's Canadian support page.


----------



## FrancoisD (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes of course I did call that number, but the person at the other end was extremely unhelpful and refused to give me the righht person to deal with in the customer service and then he hanged up. A very nad service !!


----------

